# Abbie's First Top Knot



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This is Abbie's very first top knot!!! :tender: And here she is!!! :wub: 

[attachment=39944:Untitled.jpg]

[attachment=39945:Untitled1.jpg]

[attachment=39946:Untitled2.jpg]

[attachment=39947:Untitled3.jpg]

[attachment=39948:Untitled4.jpg]

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She looks so cute with her topknot and in her adorable pink princess bed :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg she is beautiful. :wub: I want her  she looks so cute in her top knot


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute!! i wanna squeeze her :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I am in love!!! She is too adorable in her top knot. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is such a pretty little puppy - and great first topknot!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She looks perfect. :wub2:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So precious!! :wub: :wub: I just want to kiss her face!!!! :wub2:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-would you look at her :wub2: Someone really needs to invent a computer where you can just reach in and hug these doggies...oh, but wait-that could be really bad for other reasons-bummer!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I honestly cannot get enough of this angel-baby's face. Any chance you could commit to a daily photo diary to share with us? I am 100% smitten!!! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 12 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618976


> oh she is such a pretty little puppy - and great first topknot!![/B]


Thanks, Stacy! I try to keep my girls well groomed. I would like to try to keep them both in full coat!

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 12 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618988


> I honestly cannot get enough of this angel-baby's face. Any chance you could commit to a daily photo diary to share with us? I am 100% smitten!!! :wub:[/B]


You are too kind, Heidi! Abbie is very flattered! :blush: I don't think that I that I could do daily, but I have been posting pics a couple times a week! :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleSummer (Aug 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 12 2008, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618922


> This is Abbie's very first top knot!!! :tender: And here she is!!! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=39944:Untitled.jpg]
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh!! She is so beautiful!! How old is she in these pics?? Her hair is so white. What a little beauty queen!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*beautiful brown eyes!!! cute top knot!!!! and such a great little girl bed! :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Abbie looks wonderful with her little topknot!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Much too cute~~~Oh Abbie, your little topknot is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is looking pretty cute. Lovely face. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my.....Is she is sweet as she looks?!?! She is just so adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (NicoleSummer @ Aug 12 2008, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619040


> Oh my gosh!! She is so beautiful!! How old is she in these pics?? Her hair is so white. What a little beauty queen![/B]


Thanks! Abbie is about 14 1/2 weeks in those pictures.

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619050


> Oh my.....Is she is sweet as she looks?!?! She is just so adorable :wub: :wub:[/B]


She is super sweet"!!!  Abbie is a serious cuddle bug!!! :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Such a precious little girl. :wub: You are soooo lucky.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Miss Abbie is a princess. :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

what a darling :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow .she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

My golly gosh, I do love that little face.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub: abbie is such a cutie!!! i love baby topknots~


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. just adorable.. :wub: I remember the puppy days... it was harddd to get the top knot in there.. haha


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Abbie is cute as a button!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Abbie is a beautiful girl :wub: You are doing a great job with her grooming.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is such a doll!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Little miss abbie is such a cutie :wub: I just love seeing pics of her sweet little face!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your sweet compliments!!! :sLo_grouphug3: 


QUOTE (Suz & the Fluffs @ Aug 13 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619065


> Such a precious little girl. :wub: You are soooo lucky. [/B]


I know!! :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

abbie is a little darling :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I KNOW that was no easy feat :aktion033: What a cutie :wub: Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Abbie is such a cutie pie!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my, she is just delightful to look at!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwwww...shes so cute!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK I must admit, she is seriously one beautiful doggie. And I bet she is just so VERY loved.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

WOWOWOWOWOW! That pup is absolutely gorgeous!!!! That is just the sweetest face!


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 12 2008, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618922


> This is Abbie's very first top knot!!! :tender: And here she is!!! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=39944:Untitled.jpg]
> 
> ...


I have to say I am very jealous!! Your abbie is about the same age as my bianca.. However, you have none of the tearstaining problems that I have! Also, it looks like abbie's hair is about the same length as Bianca's but i can't do a topknot like that because when i got her from the breeder, the breeder had trimmed the hair around the eyes...so now its starting to grow out and won't reach into a top knot!!

Abbie is adorable!

janie


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

She looks so much like Jack - it melts my heart!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a precious little girl! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Aug 15 2008, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619846


> I have to say I am very jealous!! Your abbie is about the same age as my bianca.. However, you have none of the tearstaining problems that I have! Also, it looks like abbie's hair is about the same length as Bianca's but i can't do a topknot like that because when i got her from the breeder, the breeder had trimmed the hair around the eyes...so now its starting to grow out and won't reach into a top knot!!
> 
> Abbie is adorable!
> 
> janie[/B]


Thanks, Janie. Don't worry before you know it Bianca's hair will be plenty long enough for a top knot!!! I think part of tear staining is genetic. I wash Abbie's face in her weekly bath with Spa Lavish Blueberry facial scrub. Daily I comb her face to keep the hair out of her eyes with my CC little face/feet comb and a flush her eyes with a product called Fresh Eyes a few times through out the day.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just love her! :wub: Nice top knot!!


----------

